
Expect webOS Tablet Announcement at HP's Special Event - atularora
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20110114/webos-tablet/
======
jpwagner
Now these would be cool...

[http://community.sprint.com/baw/servlet/JiveServlet/showImag...](http://community.sprint.com/baw/servlet/JiveServlet/showImage/2-227354-13394/Pre+HD+Specs.jpg)

[http://community.sprint.com/baw/servlet/JiveServlet/showImag...](http://community.sprint.com/baw/servlet/JiveServlet/showImage/2-227354-13393/PalmPRE2_PalmPAD_PalmWATCH_\(virox\)b.jpg)

